# Vostok Century Time watches now in stock.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

I like the look of the black and green together. Any chance of a bit more info i.e. what's the case made from (stainless steel or chrome plated), does the bezel ratchet (or even turn for that matter), does it have a screw down crown, price, dimensions etc??

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Movement : 31 Jewel Automatic. Cal. 2416

Watch case : 41mm Chrome case with steel screw on back. 13mm Thick with domed mineral glass. Non turnable bezel. 30M Water Resistant.

Dial: Available in Black or Orange with calendar.

Band: 20mm Signed steel bracelet.

This watch is brand new in box with warranty.

Price Â£45


----------

